# Moving from Fracino to Lelit- sideways, forward or backward step?



## McPaddles (Jan 4, 2017)

Currently got a Fracino Cherub which I really like. Make a couple of espressos a day with it. Had it for over 5 years, but now got the urge for something different. So thinking of a Lelit Mara X V2. My question is, is this a significant upgrade, or just a more convenient machine to use? 
Main reasons for the change are:
1) Smaller footprint- won't dominate the kitchen.
2) Quieter operation- won't wake up the house
3) Faster warm up time (currently ~40 mins). 
4) Bit more control over brew temp.
Don't really steam much milk, other than the occasional hot choc.

If anyone has made a similar move, I'd love to hear your thoughts.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## TRatcliffe (Jun 15, 2020)

Been thinking the same thing, I’m trying to work out if I could just buy something like an old fracino cherub instead of spending a thousand pounds on a something like a mara x though!

As you say they are definitely smaller, quieter, faster and maybe easier to get right but I can’t see how the espresso would be much better seeing as they all use a variation of the same group?


----------



## ref (Apr 16, 2019)

I think it would be more of a sidegrade/QOL upgrade. since you won't need to do any cooling flushes (although you sacrifice steaming power, but if you don't steam milk much, this isn't a problem). If you want a much faster warm up time there are probably some better options (elizabeth/sage dual boiler etc) because the maraX is still at 20~25 mins.

What grinder do you have?


----------



## McPaddles (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks both. Good points all round. Don’t think it’s a big enough leap forward to justify the expense. Maybe I need to set my sights higher! Or just live with the ‘inconvenience’ of the slightly bigger and noisier cherub.
I’ve got a Mazzer Super Jolly with the usual mods. That, and the Cherub, do make good shots. Albeit a bit on the noisy side.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Realistically, what do you want to spend on a different machine?


----------



## McPaddles (Jan 4, 2017)

Probably would get away with something up to the £1200 or so mark. Any more than that and I’d have to start being creative about the purchase price. Happy to buy used. I bought the Cherub second hand and that has served me well.


----------



## rsn4534 (7 mo ago)

The unit you have looks like a quite decent machine but to me its like having a ride on lawn mower used in a small yard. It'll do the job but be a bit of a pain doing it. For example, the 40 minute warm up would bug me. I have two suggestions 1) sell your unit 2) with that money purchase the Lelit Victoria, it's all you really need, especially as you are an occasional milk user. I don't really believe you require the Mara. Here's a good video giving a comparison of units including the Victoria:


----------



## McPaddles (Jan 4, 2017)

It’s a rabbit hole voyage of discovery!

The ECM Classika is appealing. Makes sense to compromise on the milk side of things, seeing as I rarely steam milk. I personally prefer the look of the more ‘traditional’ machines. I want to feel like I’m actually involved in the coffee making process (even if in reality I’m not) so I‘m not a big fan of the minimalist button only machines.
The Classika isn’t in stock at Bella, so that buys me more time to get even more confused about what I want. It’s a nice problem to have. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## rsn4534 (7 mo ago)

You will actually be more involved with the machines in the YouTube than with something like the ECM Classika (by the way it looks like a great machine). I get that these machines don't have that "right out of an Italian barista" look. If you want that authentic look then go for the Classika styled machines. But if you come to the conclusion you don't really need a Lamborghini to pick up groceries at the local supermarket, the other machines will serve you well. And there are hundreds of videos to teach you how to use them. By the way, there is nothing wrong driving to the supermarket in a Lamborghini if that's you.


----------

